# 310Tb Vs Golf Cart



## flspero (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello all,

I am the new owner of an outback 310tb toy hauler and love it! I wanted to see if any of you had managed to get a golf cart to fit in the toy area and if so, what model and specs? Being side entry, the toy area is much smaller than a rear entry toy hauler. I am sure I can get one to fit though. Any info would be great.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have heard of a lot of different motor cycles but never a golf cart. Make sure you post pictures once you get it sorted.

I would recommend towing your trailer to the cart sales lot and actually loading it once you figure out which one would be best.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

flspero said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am the new owner of an outback 310tb toy hauler and love it! I wanted to see if any of you had managed to get a golf cart to fit in the toy area and if so, what model and specs? Being side entry, the toy area is much smaller than a rear entry toy hauler. I am sure I can get one to fit though. Any info would be great.
> 
> ...


We own a 230RS and the only reason we bought it was to put our golf cart in it. It is a 2006 E-Z-Go electric one. It fits absolutely perfect but there is no room and I mean no room left in front or back of it. We have to take the rear foot deck off because from the front tires to back bumper it is 8' long. Same as trailer. We do not have a lift kit or oversize tires on it. If you do, it won't fit. Just standard wheels or the 12" rims with low profile tires fit.

Before we bought our 230, we took the golf cart to the dealership and tried it out so we didn't make an expensive mistake.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Capt


----------



## flspero (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info! that is exactly what I needed. Like you, we bought this model to fit a golf cart in it. I was unsure if the standard lift would even make it over the hump on the ramp. We have 92 inches of space which is exactly what the EZ Go standard length is. I have been racking my head over this because I didn't think the standard lift would fit over the hump on the ramp. You are saying it does which really changes things. I knew the back of the other two seats woudk be an issue but I can deal with that. It was the cart itself I was on the fence about.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I just measured my golf cart. To the top of the roof is 68". From ground to floor (where ya put your feet) is 12". My tires are 18" from ground to top of rubber. Overall length is right at 92". I did have to cut about 3-4" off the diamond plate ramp that folds down over the gap. This way when golf cart is in, it fits under the back bumper.

If camper is level there is no issue with dragging the bottom or hitting the top.

Capt


----------



## flspero (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you again for the info. I was wondering if the diamond plate was going to be an issue. I am glad you told me that you cut yours... Tomorrow is the big day- Golf cart gets delivered and we do the squeeze test. I plan to lube her up with Crisco and see if we can get the door shut!

Ryan


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

flspero said:


> Thank you again for the info. I was wondering if the diamond plate was going to be an issue. I am glad you told me that you cut yours... Tomorrow is the big day- Golf cart gets delivered and we do the squeeze test. I plan to lube her up with Crisco and see if we can get the door shut!
> 
> Ryan


And........... What's the verdict?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

what do you do with a golf cart while camping?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL...that is NOT what I had in mind when I pictured you guys bringing "golf carts"









I think it is a matter of different camping styles. For us, we camp very remote....like min of 45 mins from the closest "town". Our type of camping gets us to places like this...


----------



## flspero (Dec 14, 2014)

It fits! I have about an inch of extra room... Finally got it done and love having the golf cart use while camping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

flspero said:


> It fits! I have about an inch of extra room... Finally got it done and love having the golf cart use while camping.


Pictures!!!


----------

